# more of Luna



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Ive been asked to put more pics up of the puddy tat :tongue_smilie: here she is :001_wub:


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Omg *melts* she is such a cutie.

Angie x


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

MissyMV6 said:


> Omg *melts* she is such a cutie.
> 
> Angie x


lol that was OH's reaction.....for someone who "doesnt like cats" he is doing rather well :lol::lol:


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Her fur is so.. Tufty 
I absolutely love that splodge on her chin too! :001_wub:


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

hehehe thank you  cant wait to get her home xxx


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Awww thanks! 

Her loveliness is making me all maternal!!


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

omg she is adorable bet you cant wait to bring her home


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

such a sweetie :001_wub:


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

hehehe I am desperate to get her home the next 5 weeks cant go quick enough :mad2:


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

What a beauty, I'm sure the time will fly, and then she'll be at home with you (and a camera, hint hint) 

We are now waiting for our new kitten to be ready to come home, it's terrible isn't it?


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Awww CA when does your little one come home? I'm so glad Dante is ok  Have you got a little girl or a boy? Its awful, I'm literally counting the days :lol:


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

Kitty_pig said:


> Awww CA when does your little one come home? I'm so glad Dante is ok  Have you got a little girl or a boy? Its awful, I'm literally counting the days :lol:


I'm glad too, I had a call from the new lady who has him today, I had to laugh as she says he's eating her out of house and home, now that's my Dante 

We should get our new female furbaby quite soon, either this week or next week, the lady who has her wants kitty to have one final vet check over before she comes to us, and I am fine with that.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

CandyApocalypse said:


> I'm glad too, I had a call from the new lady who has him today, I had to laugh as she says he's eating her out of house and home, now that's my Dante
> 
> We should get our new female furbaby quite soon, either this week or next week, the lady who has her wants kitty to have one final vet check over before she comes to us, and I am fine with that.


Yey!!! thats brilliant  bet you cant wait to get her, wish Luna was coming home that quickly hehehehe. Bless her for calling you at least he has a nice home


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

What a little cutie she is


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

thank you cazza. Got to see her again today, she is too cute for words playing with her brothers and sisters. Im a bit worried though because she follows her mum everywhere, I hope she is ok when it comes time to bring her home. My friend is a little concerned though because mum seems to be ignoring the kittens as much as possible now Luna just clings though xxx


----------

